# So Much For Reallity Show!!! 'Hostess' gets slapped...(Youtube video link Inside)



## eggman (Sep 5, 2008)

This is what happens on a desi reality show in India!!!



See how the lady pisses the guys(aired on TV) :
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=HHYVQd6WfCQ&feature=related
*Warning: Offensive language *
Now see what actually happens(uncensored):
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzn8f5C9Rnc

I am not even going into the ever degrading quality of T.V. shows in Indian Television(Reality Show,"news",Soap ...watevea wateva).  Talking only about the incident, I have my sympathies on  the Guy!!! First the wannabe hostess(in a _textbook_ slut costume...lol Godess) pisses the guys off begging for reply. When he did reply, she couldn't stand it and slapped(WTF???what was she thinking). 
And look at the other guys!! All jumped off in the scenario of being a hero in front of girl by beating that poor guy down even without bothering for a nano sec what they personally would've done, if they were in place of the guy!!! Yeah, they would've cried after getting slapped in their mommy's lap!!!Cause you don't hit girls!!! Sorry if i sound like a sexist!!!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 5, 2008)

ya too much.But this is a very typical case. i personally,never ever have supported anyone getting physical(dont  take it other wise,guys) with any gal whatever circumstances there may be. But looking at the flow things,its seems the guy did the right thing. There is no sexism here.Its a question of whats morally wrong and right. If its not right for that guy to hit that girl,that girl HAD ABSOLUTELY no right to hit him on a TV show. WTF she thinks she was doing? Only bothered about TRP's? And those other guys? Loosers,big big that too,all of them. Trying to be her hero. Beating up the poor guy even when he was not at as much fault as the lady herself.
Very debatable.
Dont know,cant decide what he did was right or wrong. But does someone anticipate this one they go bright eyed for a tv show? A common man,on TV,its like there dream come true,to be on TV,in front of the whole nation,there moment of fame and you are treated like this. FCUK ALL TV channels and reality shows.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2008)

...sooner or later


----------



## vish786 (Sep 5, 2008)

slap was worth it for her attitude & language.
amateur director to have such unprofessional hosts (both)


----------



## Pat (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG! Thats too much..And the contestant starts crying ? How about being a mard and fight that dumbass host!


----------



## hellknight (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah.. i think that the boy did right to slap her.. if girls can slap guys, why can't the guy slap her.. IMHO the boy should sue the show and kick the ass of both director and the people who hit him..


----------



## Pat (Sep 5, 2008)

hellknight said:


> yeah.. i think that the boy did right to slap her.. if girls can slap guys, why can't the guy slap her.. IMHO the boy should sue the show and kick the ass of both director and the people who hit him..



The point is she did not have a valid reason to slap the poor guy. He just said "you go"! I just hope those two stupid hosts get some sort of punishment.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah.. and this video was being telecasted by every new channel the next day.. boss.. bada pakaya tha unhone..


----------



## Renny (Sep 5, 2008)

Man thats one messed up woman(the host), that guy just retaliated, I mean who the f!#k is she to slap him(as if her bit!h talking wasn't enough),

And to top it off the other co-host of hers starts lynching up that contestant along with others.

Anyway checkout this fight on Live TV:-

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=282WxfpRHxE


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't understand why you are fighting over 'who is correct or wrong' and 'who gave the right the slap?'

Look, finally, they got the media talking about them, got internet users flocking to see the video! Alas so huge publicity for practically almost no expense.

Whats so great about that fight: get two contestants and a hostess and make them fight! You get the TRP boost then 

Anywayz, it natural for humans to be interested in other people's affairs, esp if they are violent and abusive. Recollect the hostile crowd that gathers on a street during a fight between two anonymous persons.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 5, 2008)

Now that was a well deserved slap (returned one)


----------



## adi007 (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys guys i have heard that this is fake...
Just to increase the TRP
Use common sense guys..if a fight like that happens the camera man will turn off the camera...no one likes to have a record of this kind of fight


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Anyway checkout this fight on Live TV:-
> 
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=282WxfpRHxE




russians have no respect for women


----------



## eggman (Sep 5, 2008)

This fight was not done for TRPs!!
Why???
Because it was never aired uncensored....the first link I've posted is what aired. Second one was ... _leaked_...


----------



## Pat (Sep 5, 2008)

Update:
The guy has already sent legal notices to the producers of the show:
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/TV_Buzz/Ravi_is_upset/articleshow/3436967.cms


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 5, 2008)

i this this show should be banned


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 5, 2008)

First of all, LOL at the show, LOL at the participants, LOL at the fixed scripts and LOL at the people watching it.



> ..And this time I will not be quiet. Just because they have power, it doesn’t give them the licence to pull down people. I have sent a legal notice to the producers and asked for an _apology publicly for defamation_.


Lmao  what a fscking loser, "apology"? Hahaa. No wonder he got kicked hard. 

Sue them for all their arse's worth you idiot!!


----------



## hellknight (Sep 5, 2008)

kya pata... this legal notice may also be a part of the script.. agar aisa hua to court will should kick them hard and ban the show.. 

Man i don't think that why people watch these reality shows.. vote for this, vote for that.. Rs.3 per sms, Rs 6/pm call.. big profit to operators.. to channel.. to the sponsers.. all from our pocket...

Damn it people..watch Discovery, Nat Geo, History.. or even Cartoon Network, POGO, Disney Channel etc..


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2008)

Aisa desh hai mera !

Why people try to pretend to be someone else ? Why so westernized outlook ? Why so friggin fake grim reality shows ? Why the people developed a distinct liking to such things ? Does it feel better to satisfy your maniac desires by watching these unusual shows ? Where is the youth ? Is it dancing in the bars, discos and drowning in sedatives of drugs ? Is it sedated into ecstasy of luxuries ? Where is the plain old good culture of ours ?

No wonder we are still a developing nation while the others who started long after us have reached their destination.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> No wonder we are still a developing nation while the others who started long after us have reached their destination.


Man, you have some imagination. A retard hostess slaps a much younger guest, and voila, it is the reason why India is "still a developing nation". Hey psssst, my cat is constipating. Do you think it is another reason why India is "still a developing nation"

Anyway, here's the news of the kid sending legal notice.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 6, 2008)

but the punchline is "WHY SHE SLAPPED ME" WHY SHE SLAPPED ME   
the most funnny part was that guy in the pink shirt also kicks him n run away..see the video again ....and den girl BF start saying maa behen gaalis and says "ladki pe haath uthhata hai " hahahaha..WTF ..ROFL   

offline ..the guy who was beaten named Ravi Bhatia ...should have kicked a$$ of that fellow after the program....sa*le main dum nahin tha kya ? baad main peet deta usey ! jamke kambal kutai kar daalta uski dosto k sang milke  ab ye nautanki aur legal notices bhejke kya fayda 

this has been a hot topic too on bwtorrents forum ....

PS: I hadnt heard even the show's name b4 this incident..maybe its a TRP gimmick of them !


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2008)

@karni
you always miss the bigger picture, figurative meaning...eh


----------



## Indyan (Sep 6, 2008)

I stopped watching stupid Indian reality shows long back.
I only watched a few episodes of roadies last season and like watching The Amazing Race on AXN. Anyway, wht is the concept of Dadagiri?
Getting physical can't be supported under any circumstances. My sympathies are with the boy. I think I may have also reacted violently if someone slapped me infront of the cameras.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2008)

Simple "Badnaam hue to kua hua, naam to hua". 

All reality shows are following the same funda, A fight between host and participants or judge and participants or among participants.

Fight will happen, Hindi news channels (who are dying for gossip news) will show it for whole day and you'll get TRP.

Many news channels clearly mentioned "Thanks to Bindass that they censored the abusive language". That clearly shows that Bindass channel wanted publicity, thats why they provided the tape otherwise why will anyone want to shoot all the fight?

Even now good music shows like Sa Re Ga Ma Pa are also following this funda, really sad.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
Still Sa Re Ga Ma Pa maintains its quality and this year their hasn't been fights yet !


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2008)

*publicity 101 *


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 6, 2008)

i saw the video and now blood is boiling the gal wat  hell  she is think and doing these thing that guy done right thing man if i was there i do the same thing man usske boy friend ki to main kayde se lag ta ekle usko do logo ne mara aur koi waah hata bhi nai raha  guy skinny  that why the host guy bit him agar koi physically strong hota to saale ki laga de ta aur saari dada gari andar dal deta uski .Ek baar mujhe woh host mil jaye fir main kahu ga jara mujhe bhi fight kar fir dekha hu


----------



## Ecko (Sep 6, 2008)

Now that's Bull$hit
So who else wanna participate
Jyada hard ban rahi thi


----------



## krates (Sep 6, 2008)

anybody watches BOLLYWOOD KA TICKET ? in that even all these things happen everyday

but reality shows are anyday better than that saas bahu


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 7, 2008)

Big boss is much much better than others reality show


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

Slut.
B!tch.


----------



## eggman (Sep 7, 2008)

my feelings exactly


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 7, 2008)

> “This incident occurred four months ago. The participants of the show had to pass through the litmus test of abuses and spats. And it was all scripted! We were all given our parts where 70 per cent was to be said as is and 30 per cent would be improvisations,” says Ravi



Quoted from - *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/TV_Buzz/Ravi_is_upset/articleshow/3436967.cms

They have to pass a what! What kind of reality show is that? You get paid to be humiliated. How low can Indian media go?

The girl totally deserved. Since it was all scripted and none of the stuff was being said intentionally, the action of the girl was totally uncalled for.Both of them acted in the fit of rage. The people who hit the guy afterwards are the actual culprits. So if a girl hits a guy, that is nothing, but if he hits back he gets beaten black and blue! So much for gender equality !

I guess the producers deserve to be sacked for such a misadventure.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

some people turn put to be messiah for gals with or without whatsoever obvious reasons of being a hero...lolz. Old trick that every sh!thead learns from movies.

Did I say gals are risky asset/ business. Don't get too much carried away or another Mahabharath will commence.


----------



## Renny (Sep 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> Don't get too much carried away or another Mahabharath will commence.



Lolz


----------



## x3060 (Sep 8, 2008)

come on , dont just waist time on stupid reality shows, watch discovery , nat geo, animal planet instead.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Quoted from - *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/TV_Buzz/Ravi_is_upset/articleshow/3436967.cms
> 
> They have to pass a what! What kind of reality show is that? You get paid to be humiliated. How low can Indian media go?
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything wrong with the concept of a reality show like that, but I agree that the guy who was the host is the REAL culprit.

If you get paid to be humilated, well, in that case, the guy humilated the girl by slapping back. Assuming the guy is telling the right thing, if 30% of it was non scripted, then he had every right to slap the slapper back.

But the foul mouthed host decided otherwise, and proceeded to bully the guy along with some of his friends for slapping back.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

one thing.......ROFLMAO


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Big boss is much much better than others reality show


LOL! All Indian television shows (and _all_ reality shows, whether Indian or not), without any exception whatsoever, are nothing better than a giant, steaming pile o’… well, you know what follows. I haven’t been able to stand watching even a single episode in its entirety for the past couple of years or so and am proud of that fact.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> LOL! All Indian television shows (and _all_ reality shows, whether Indian or not), without any exception whatsoever, are nothing better than a giant, steaming pile o’… well, you know what follows. I haven’t been able to stand watching even a single episode in its entirety for the past couple of years or so and am proud of that fact.


+1.
Weather its a stupid serial my mom watches or one of these DUMB singer shows like VOI or ASS or SRGP, weather MTV Rodies or any of these reality shows, ALL SUCK.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^I agree with you both.....


----------



## hellknight (Sep 8, 2008)

exactly.. all of them suck.. not even a single reality show is good.. and also those dumb saas-bahu serials... me seriously thinking of getting a TV tuner card for PC for Discovery, Nat Geo, History, CN, POGO etc..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

CN is nice.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> CN is nice.....


Because you are still 13 
I outgrew it somewhere around the time when I turned 15, and I never regret it


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont watch idiot box, its been over 6 years


----------



## ico (Sep 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Because you are still 13
> I outgrew it somewhere around the time when I turned 15, and I never regret it




You still took a lot of time.... I outgrew it when I was 11.5 .......


----------



## Ecko (Sep 8, 2008)

Guyz it looks more of a publicity stunt as our News Channels also need Masala news™ (this is copyright trademark of Masala Group of news channels )


----------



## ico (Sep 8, 2008)

^^


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> I dont watch idiot box, its been over 6 years


Bcoz you are glued to the monitor watching "content-rich" Koren/Japanese movies


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 9, 2008)

ROFL , which Lame A$$ show is this . 
Can't stop laughing . About 100 odd guys beating a man black & blue for slapping a bit*h..


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 10, 2008)

Reality show?? What reality show? Didn't that guy tell it's all rigged up??  LOL at all those losers who waste time watching these crappy stuff.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Bcoz you are glued to the monitor watching "content-rich" Koren/Japanese movies


so watching 2-3 movies a week is not really engrossing, people here watch ginormous amount of hollywood movies within a week.

I think I use my PC for multitude of purpose. One thing about Idiot box is that you see what they air and you can't change that. Most of the time its same bloody sh!t wrapped in new cover with new faces.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 11, 2008)

i salute the boy
no doubt he is the man !!!
all the fault goes to the bi@tch , why should she slap a person in front of the tv.after all he does have his prestige. the boy did right ,and if i were in his place i would have surely did that and kicked the hostess ass !!. 
look at the crew there they all are dumbasses , i feel like taking a AK-47 and killing them all.
my blood is boilling , i cant controll my anger anymore i want the girl and the whole show should be sued !!!!!!!!

sorry abt me being tooo harsh, its human nature.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 11, 2008)

can anyone give a link where its not in youtube... its blocked here...


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 12, 2008)

ye kis channel ka kaun sa show tha guys?


----------



## Pat (Sep 12, 2008)

The show is called "dadagiri" and is aired on Bindaas Tv


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

Bindas always airs stupid shows .


----------



## iChaitanya (Sep 13, 2008)

I am speechless. 

I better not comment on this. But I would like to mention here that ALL reality shows and ALL Hindi news channels are completely useless and horrible. Smart people should stay away from such ****.


----------



## PaulBarber (Sep 15, 2008)

People who watch and enjoy these kind of shows are sadists. That b!tch deserved to be slapped and she got it. This is worse than ragging in college. Any self-respecting guy would have done what he did. These kind of shows should be banned.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> I am speechless.
> 
> I better not comment on this. But I would like to mention here that ALL reality shows and ALL Hindi news channels are completely useless and horrible. Smart people should stay away from such ****.



+123456789


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

WHERE ARE THE MODS??????
REPORTED!!


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2009)

"This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by GenX Entertainment. "


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

^ 

and @DJ, there are some issues which i saw kalpik complain about in the other thread...so i guess these would be deleted once those issues are settled


----------



## Indyan (Apr 30, 2009)

the spammers are really getting desperate!


----------



## tejass (May 1, 2009)

video removed by Youtube.com!!


----------



## din (May 1, 2009)

For those who missed it 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjAn4hmQtQs

Not sure whether this is the one, but I guess so, got it after googling.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 1, 2009)

Duh .. Just search "How can she slap" and you'll get hundreds of copies .. And a lot of spoof videos ..


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2009)

oh Sh*T just saw.....man did she really slap him.....??? the reaction is obvious, after all its a show........


----------

